# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  DWD Birthday help

## Suzi

Hey peeps, 
It's DWD's 13th birthday on Sunday and I'm hoping to do some posts on FB about your journey, how you feel about DWD, the positives, recovery etc etc etc 
Would you like to share something? I won't post your name/username if you don't want me to.... 
Thanks in advance.

----------

Angie (17-01-20),magie06 (18-01-20),Paula (17-01-20)

----------

